# 2nd Gen Orion amp & 400BDG



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Anybody try a 400BDG on the 2nd Gen amps??? I was thinking about bridging a couple 250hcca's for Left and Right channels. Using the Dins, this just wouldn't work without a 400... Bench testing with the RCA's & the Mono switch in, just seems louder with both inputs(L&R). Maybe a Y cable for rca and feed them each????? Or the 400BDG with the Left/Right/Summed/mixed...

Thoughts...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They need the BDG to run 1 channel 180degrees out of phase with the other or they are not bridgeable.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

So that would be a "No".....

I noticed on the 1st Gen the Neg L & R are shared. On the 2nd Gens the +L Neg R are shared. 

Also, when I was testing the 250 out... I had been testing a couple older GX's. So, the GX bridged uses the both Positives. 2nd Gen uses +R Neg L.. I think I messed up.. Will have to see if just the L or R feeds OK on the RCA's again ... What a dummy I am :laugh:


----------

